# Kata, workout, and freespar



## Ironcrane (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjV5KG1imoI&feature=popular

I can't tell completely, but I think this is a Shotokan form. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2010)

:lfao::lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## K-man (Feb 5, 2010)

Ironcrane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjV5KG1imoI&feature=popular
> 
> I can't tell completely, but I think this is a Shotokan form. Anyone have any idea?


Hard to tell, but, if that's indicative of normal training, I'm willing to change!


----------

